# WA State Fair ABGA Show



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The show season just ended for the year here, but we sure had a great time at our last show. The WA State Fair is always my favorite show every year.  

We brought 4 does and were very happy with the results! 

Capriole's Precariously Pompous (red w/white leg) won her class of 20 6-9 month FB's on Thursday, then won Jr. Grand and Overall Reserve! Capriole's Chasing Rainbows (red doeling) won 2nd behind Pomp in that same class of 20 and won Jr. Reserve. 

Then our red yearling doe Liberty won 2nd place in 9 16-20 month FB does and won Yearling Reserve behind Tim's awesome doe Hope. We were so proud of Liberty! That was her first ABGA champion win! 

Dazzle (black dapple) was 3rd behind Liberty and Hope on day 1 and 4th yesterday. 

Yesterday Pomp graduated to 9-12 month FB's and was a single entree.  She won Jr. Reserve. Rainbows won the 6-9 class of 17.  

Here are some pictures! The class pictures are before the goats were placed.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice does and congrats on the wins


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Omg I love your goats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A very well done job, congrats!
You guys had lots of oohs & ahhs over Dazzle by fair goers in the barn.:wink:


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats on the wins! It looks like they were well deserved. 
Anyone know where I can find the dairy goat results of the WA state fair? I've looked everywhere I can think of and can't find them....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  

Yeah, Dazzle does draw a crowd with her coloring.  

The dairy goats haven't shown yet I don't think. I hear there will be about 800 goats there!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Congrats you two. It was cool to see your family root you on on Thursday as well.

PS. Your Mom's camera makes me look fat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, a big congrats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Congrats to you as well Tim. Hope sure looked nice.  We were proud to have Liberty standing right behind her! 

Yeah, it was really fun to have the whole family there. They didn't tell us they were coming so it was a fun surprise!  

haha.... I think her camera makes our goats look fat too.  I still need to track down who took the champion picture of Liberty. I think somebody took it with Sandy's flip pad thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! They all look beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The dairy goats haven't shown yet I don't think. I hear there will be about 800 goats there!!


Well duh! Can't very well have results if they haven't shown yet! Wow, that's a lot!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My friend said they are hauling in on Thursday and show Saturday and Sunday.... It would be fun to watch that show!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow congrats! That Dappled doe looks like she has an amazingly wide front!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Yeah, she does. She is our widest fronted doe I believe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more random pictures.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Of the new pics, the third one down, over to the far right, I am showing Nancy D's doe kid. I am still cranky I didn't make the cut with her as she is pretty cool.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I liked all of Nancy's does. Especially Victoria.  lol There was just something about her...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a good one for you Tim. 

BTW, that red doe in the middle was one of ours. She was out of Cosmo/Teflon. Rhonda bought her when she was just a few days old.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What do you call it when a line of rabbits takes one step back?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A receding hare line!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The pic on #19 of receding hare line *is* a crack up!
Thank you Tim & wife for helping.
Since then Victoria has been pretty tame, she will let me put my hands on her. She's the one I almost named Touch Me Not.
I have not seen any of the 3 sisters nurse but yesterday Four Love was chugging it.:angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:

Too funny.

All looking really nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I wish I could remember the joke Scott told last year while judging... it was really funny too.  

Glad to hear Victoria has calmed down, Nancy.


----------

